
Uber's Chief Systems Architect on Their Architecture and Rapid Growth - olalonde
https://www.infoq.com/articles/podcast-matt-ranney
======
devnonymous
Nice talk (although I just read the highlighted transcript). Not the usual
'This is how we do it. We be so cool!' rather 'This is why we choose to do it
this way, these are the tradeoffs and this is what doesn't work too well...'

